# Favorite "Gator" Trout Lure?



## Ice Cream Man

What's yours? Thanks ....... ICM


----------



## SomaliPirate

She-Dog in bone or glow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Wading/Drifting:
Corky Fatboy in Pink Glitter, Pearl/Black or Texas Chicken in the cold months, Spook One Knocker and full size Spook in Baby Trout 
Sight Casting:
Watermelon/Red Flake Chickenboy Bubba Clucker or 3” Gulp Shrimp in the Sugar Spice Glow color both rigged on 1/16oz Bass Assassin Pro Elite jighead in the grey color.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wading/Drifting:
> Corky Fatboy in Pink Glitter, Pearl/Black or Texas Chicken in the cold months, Spook One Knocker and full size Spook in Baby Trout
> Sight Casting:
> Watermelon/Red Flake Chickenboy Bubba Clucker or 3” Gulp Shrimp in the Sugar Spice Glow color both rigged on 1/16oz Bass Assassin Pro Elite jighead in the grey color.


That's a funny way to spell live croaker!


----------



## Zika

DOA BaitBuster in black/silver or white/red head. Rapala Skitter Walk with chrome sides or pearl.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> That's a funny way to spell live croaker!


Only in the surf during summer. I’m all about artificials.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only in the surf during summer. I’m all about artificials.


Same here. Although now that I'm fishing with my kid, we have to go slumming and use bait a lot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> Same here. Although now that I'm fishing with my kid, we have to go slumming and use bait a lot.


Gulp under a popping cork is MONEY if you don’t feel like fooling with live bait with a kid or inexperienced fisherman.
Back to big trout lures...when they don’t want Fatboys or Tops I will sling a Down South Lure XL size tail in a few different colors. If you guys like fishing plastics these have become my go-to. Made here in Texas by a good ol boy and best of all they work great. Another tail one of my buddies makes is the Trout Support Lure “Grass Walker”. It’s like fishing a weedless slow sinking plug.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gulp under a popping cork is MONEY if you don’t feel like fooling with live bait with a kid or inexperienced fisherman.
> Back to big trout lures...when they don’t want Fatboys or Tops I will sling a Down South Lure XL size tail in a few different colors. If you guys like fishing plastics these have become my go-to. Made here in Texas by a good ol boy and best of all they work great. Another tail one of my buddies makes is the Trout Support Lure “Grass Walker”. It’s like fishing a weedless slow sinking plug.


I like a gulp or a z man soft plastic under a cork if I've got a newbie on board too. It looks like the Paul Browns are the thing out in TX. I'm a little leery of using them around the puffers and pinfish around here though. I might try some when the weather gets cold.


----------



## privateer

Mirrolure Mirrodine 17MR.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> I like a gulp or a z man soft plastic under a cork if I've got a newbie on board too. It looks like the Paul Browns are the thing out in TX. I'm a little leery of using them around the puffers and pinfish around here though. I might try some when the weather gets cold.


I had a smooth puffer destroy my favorite Fatboy a couple of winters ago.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a smooth puffer destroy my favorite Fatboy a couple of winters ago.


Goddamn, I really hate those f-ing things.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> Goddamn, I really hate those f-ing things.


I caught a water body record smooth puffer that was 22 3/4” and 5 1/2# while snook fishing in deep south Texas. 
Back to big trout...The third photo is a 28 1/2” sow trout.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I caught a water body record smooth puffer that was 22 3/4” and 5 1/2# while snook fishing in deep south Texas.
> Back to big trout...The third photo is a 28 1/2” sow trout.


I looked at that pic and saw the back and just assumed it was a red...Jesus Christ...


----------



## EdK13

SomaliPirate said:


> I looked at that pic and saw the back and just assumed it was a red...Jesus Christ...


Mac has Trout game ..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> Mac has Trout game ..


It’s about to be that time of year to test my game again.


----------



## csnaspuck

I have never had success with a popping cork in less than 4 feet of water. I guess it has to do with my leader being too long. What is the smallest length of leader you use on them?


----------



## Dallas Furman

Original corky, pearl/chartreuse 
Sand eel type bait in solid plum, plum/chartreuse or just about anything in morning glory/chartreuse


----------



## anytide

super spook jr / bone color


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Dallas Furman said:


> Original corky, pearl/chartreuse
> Sand eel type bait in solid plum, plum/chartreuse or just about anything in morning glory/chartreuse


Like a Trout Trick or Norton Sand Eel?...... ICM


----------



## jmrodandgun

Ice Cream Man said:


> ICM


I don't have anything constructive to add but I'm legitimately curious if you are involved in the ice cream business.


----------



## Dallas Furman

Plum or plum/chartreuse I usually use an assassin, they don’t last long but have worked well for me. Morning glory/chartreuse I usually use Texas trout killers.
Looked at the trout support grass walker and like it a lot. Gonna have to get some of them and give em’ a shot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dallas Furman said:


> Plum or plum/chartreuse I usually use an assassin, they don’t last long but have worked well for me. Morning glory/chartreuse I usually use Texas trout killers.
> Looked at the trout support grass walker and like it a lot. Gonna have to get some of them and give em’ a shot.


The grass walkers are very good. Do yourself a favor and get some of the Down South Lures and TroutSupport Grass Walkers and fish them. They are both very durable and best of all they catch fish and are made my good ol boys from Texas.


----------



## Dallas Furman

Have heard a lot of good about the Down South lures. Lots of folks seem to like the chicken of the sea. Gonna’ give them a try as well. And made in Texas...can’t go wrong with that


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dallas Furman said:


> Have heard a lot of good about the Down South lures. Lots of folks seem to like the chicken of the sea. Gonna’ give them a try as well. And made in Texas...can’t go wrong with that


Two sizes, the XL has a hook slot for weedless rigging but you can still rig with a jighead, great action and smell. They are very durable as I stated earlier. You’ll want some of the Victorious Secret for winter too...I love both sizes and fish them year round but the big girls love the XL. Buy some True Plum color and dip the tail white...fat girls love it.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

jmrodandgun said:


> I don't have anything constructive to add but I'm legitimately curious if you are involved in the ice cream business.


Not presently, owned several years past..... ICM


----------



## jmrodandgun

Ice Cream Man said:


> Not presently, owned several years past..... ICM


I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Troutsupport Lure “Grass Walker” in the Stinky Pinky color is great when fishing shell, floating grass or any time. 









After about 30-40 fish


----------



## Capnredfish

A lure by definition does not have to be plastic or fake. Lure, something that tempts or is used to tempt a person or animal to do something(I looked it up). Dead shrimp sight fishing middle of hot summer days have caught all my large trout up to 13 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capnredfish said:


> A lure by definition does not have to be plastic or fake. Lure, something that tempts or is used to tempt a person or animal to do something(I looked it up). Dead shrimp sight fishing middle of hot summer days have caught all my large trout up to 13 1/2 lbs.


----------



## derf1865

If you are also talking about plastics, take a look at my avi; Z-man eZshrimp on whatever jighead fits the scenario.


----------



## Surffshr

Capnredfish said:


> A lure by definition does not have to be plastic or fake. Lure, something that tempts or is used to tempt a person or animal to do something(I looked it up). Dead shrimp sight fishing middle of hot summer days have caught all my large trout up to 13 1/2 lbs.


I hope you were signed up for the STAR with that bad girl...


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Thought I had a big fish yesterday. Turned out to be an upset 15" Barracuda.
Catching lot's of spikes. Our Trout stocks look promising after two hurricanes in 2 months....ICM


----------



## Backwater

Bone colored Spook!


----------



## jimsmicro

A trout would eat your sock if you put it on a hook. But my favorite baits are always suspending type lures if it's cold and topwaters if the water isn't cold.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jimsmicro said:


> A trout would eat your sock if you put it on a hook. But my favorite baits are always suspending type lures if it's cold and topwaters if the water isn't cold.


Bwahaha whatever...where are you fishing and where did you get the time machine? Let’s have a tournament, biggest trout on a sock for you and biggest trout on the lure of choice for me...let’s do a one year tournament. 
Largemouth bass will eat anything, the bigger trout I’ve been catching the last three decades have been pretty damn picky. Dink trout (18” and under) are not as selective. Today even the smaller trout would only eat a tail. I released 70-80 fish and only 18 keeper sized trout.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I would say that trout under 18" or so are pretty stupid, at least around here. Those big girls get wise though.


----------



## calvin10psi

I've been absolutely killing the trout all year with the down south lures, "color X" and " Watermelon red" with a 1/16 rockport rattler. I have only caught 1 Big Trout ( 27" and change ) but a lot of 18"-21" stringers on the 2-pop-drop. Water is about to start cooling down and I Have been told to jump on the "corky" band wagon for the big girls in the POC area.


----------



## Dallas Furman

calvin10psi said:


> I've been absolutely killing the trout all year with the down south lures, "color X" and " Watermelon red" with a 1/16 rockport rattler. I have only caught 1 Big Trout ( 27" and change ) but a lot of 18"-21" stringers on the 2-pop-drop. Water is about to start cooling down and I Have been told to jump on the "corky" band wagon for the big girls in the POC area.


Once you get on the corky wagon it’s awful hard to get off of it


----------



## Indy

Trout love this bad boy


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Indy said:


> View attachment 47328
> View attachment 47328
> Trout love this bad boy


I never caught any big trout on a pink Fatboy...you’re crazy!


----------



## Indy

Lol. They love pink. Fat boys are for gator trout. Don’t try them.


----------



## Dallas Furman

Indy said:


> Lol. They love pink. Fat boys are for gator trout. Don’t try them.


I don’t catch em o pink, I catch em on bubble gum


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Indy said:


> Lol. They love pink. Fat boys are for gator trout. Don’t try them.


Read my first reply to this thread.


----------



## LowHydrogen

X3 on the Spook Jr.

Chart&Silver or Bone


----------



## Smackdaddy53

LowHydrogen said:


> X3 on the Spook Jr.
> 
> Chart&Silver or Bone


Try the One Knocker and the full sized Super Spook. Big girls choke on them!


----------



## Indy

You got it. I just read your first post. Smart man. Great for big gator trout. I do like them better in cooler weather.


----------



## Indy

Smackdaddy53 pink glitter.


----------



## Indy

‘


----------



## State fish rob

^^^ pink & yellow


----------



## LowHydrogen

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Try the One Knocker and the full sized Super Spook. Big girls choke on them!


I think most of my problem is I can't seem to find the big girls. A lot of the TX specks I've seen are lifetime fish where I live now. Seems like I caught bigger trout in the southern big bend when I was a kid, than I do now. Then again I don't really target them very often.....maybe I need to start


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Here's what I've learned. The big gator Trout have to be here to catch them.
All the Trout we (I) have caught lately have been males.
Today was throwing PB Fatboy till my shoulder wore out & caught nothing.
Had a few (2) blow ups on Spook one knocker - no hook up.
Will continue to fish both until I have something better to report.

My personal best Trout 27" at 7# (pictured) was caught on a Vudo Shrimp in April of 2018.... ICM


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ice Cream Man said:


> Here's what I've learned. The big gator Trout have to be here to catch them.
> All the Trout we (I) have caught lately have been males.
> Today was throwing PB Fatboy till my shoulder wore out & caught nothing.
> Had a few (2) blow ups on Spook one knocker - no hook up.
> Will continue to fish both until I have something better to report.
> 
> My personal best Trout 27" at 7# (pictured) was caught on a Vudo Shrimp in April of 2018.... ICM


What’s the water temperature and what kind of structure, bottom and conditions are you fishing?


----------



## hawkman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...Corky Fatboy in Pink Glitter, Pearl/Black or Texas Chicken ... Spook One Knocker and full size Spook in Baby Trout ... Watermelon/Red Flake Chickenboy Bubba Clucker or 3” Gulp Shrimp in the Sugar Spice Glow color both rigged on 1/16oz Bass Assassin Pro Elite jighead in the grey color.


Imagine your Grandpa hearing you talk like that. If he already does, then imagine your great-grandpa.


----------



## hawkman

I'm hoping to find some favorites. I've really only caught them on Gulp and jigheads, and occasionally a DOA shrimp under a cork. I've bought some Mirrolures and some Skitters (V and W). We'll see.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hawkman said:


> I'm hoping to find some favorites. I've really only caught them on Gulp and jigheads, and occasionally a DOA shrimp under a cork. I've bought some Mirrolures and some Skitters (V and W). We'll see.


You have to tie one on and leave it on to catch them on it!
Years ago my buddy was telling me he never had any luck catching anything on topwaters. I took him fishing and gave him a Mirrolure She Dog and he had no idea how to work one because he had never even fished one.


----------



## hawkman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I took him fishing and gave him a Mirrolure She Dog and he had no idea how to work one because he had never even fished one.


I have caught a few on a Skitterwalk. The first one was simply awesome. Smacked it and followed it up with an angry bite! 

I used to catch bass on Jitterbugs in Ontario growing up. Lots of fun in low light. More of an auditory than visual experience.


----------



## jimsmicro

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bwahaha whatever...where are you fishing and where did you get the time machine? Let’s have a tournament, biggest trout on a sock for you and biggest trout on the lure of choice for me...let’s do a one year tournament.
> Largemouth bass will eat anything, the bigger trout I’ve been catching the last three decades have been pretty damn picky. Dink trout (18” and under) are not as selective. Today even the smaller trout would only eat a tail. I released 70-80 fish and only 18 keeper sized trout.



Maybe the fish in my area are moar stupider than yours, but now I want to make myself up a sock jig and catch a whopper on it just to prove it....


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Do 'gator" Trout hang with spikes?
We caught over 60 Spikes from 3 different stops today.
Think we had 1 keeper at a pound & a half. ( all released )
Then the wind changed before the oncoming front shut the bite off...... ICM


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jimsmicro said:


> Maybe the fish in my area are moar stupider than yours, but now I want to make myself up a sock jig and catch a whopper on it just to prove it....


Depends on what you consider a “gator” or “mogan” or what we call sows.


Ice Cream Man said:


> Do 'gator" Trout hang with spikes?
> We caught over 60 Spikes from 3 different stops today.
> Think we had 1 keeper at a pound & a half. ( all released )
> Then the wind changed before the oncoming front shut the bite off...... ICM


Not always but the bigger females will sometimes hang on the outside or under a school of what we call “schoolies” or “dinks” and pick off the scraps. They will also eat the dinks when it gets really cold and forage is scarce.


----------



## hawkman

FWIW, the Paul Brown lures can be had maybe 20% cheaper at Academy Sports than anywhere else I've seen. They are 7.99 there but even 9.99 on ebay at the cheapest. I know there's one listing on amazon for 11.99 and on sale for 7.99 right now but most of their results are 10,11,12 dollars and up. Bass Pro ~$10 Cabelas ~$10 (*except* a few on sale right now for $4.88)


----------



## KCTim

Black and silver Storm chug bug


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hawkman said:


> FWIW, the Paul Brown lures can be had maybe 20% cheaper at Academy Sports than anywhere else I've seen. They are 7.99 there but even 9.99 on ebay at the cheapest. I know there's one listing on amazon for 11.99 and on sale for 7.99 right now but most of their results are 10,11,12 dollars and up. Bass Pro ~$10 Cabelas ~$10 (*except* a few on sale right now for $4.88)


All you really need are 3-4 colors of the REGULAR Fatboys. The ones with red gills painted in them are called “Floaters” but in reality they just sink much slower, about 2” per second versus about 8-10 per second for the regular ones. This is all dependent on salinity, hyper saline water like we have down in the Lower Laguna Madre they sink way slower. Back in the day Paul made some with no rattles that had black gills, I’m not sure Mirrolure makes those anymore unless you make a custom order. 
Pink Glitter for trout green water, Texas Chicken for dirtier water and Pearl/Black back for clear water or any conditions you want a more natural color. I will fish them at night as well and big trout will slam them with just a really slow straight retrieve. A great all around color is Dayglo and for super muddy water I’ll go with a Red Shad or Morning Glory (Black/Red glitter with Chartreuse tail). Of course you can never have too many. I have about 350 Fatboys and 200-300 regular Corkys, Devils, Super Devils and a few assorted Softdines and Softdine XLs.


----------



## Cbell

Just tied up a fat boy, a badonk-A-donk, and a popping cork for doa shrimp. Gonna go try and get some tomorrow, hopefully will report back with good results!


----------



## Indy

Man Smackdaddy53 that’s a lot of Paul Brown lures. The water temp is getting right for PB lures. I have Paul Brow soft -dog surface walker that I started using. A tad on the heavy side. Great action.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Indy said:


> Man Smackdaddy53 that’s a lot of Paul Brown lures. The water temp is getting right for PB lures. I have Paul Brow soft -dog surface walker that I started using. A tad on the heavy side. Great action.


You can really fish them year round, they aren’t too big and you can work them right under the surface a little faster and fish with smoke them. I like to work my baby trout custom floaters over shallow grass and potholes in the summer.


----------



## hawkman

Do you custom paint those? They look great.

500 Paul Browns? I balk at buying a single $8-10 lure!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hawkman said:


> Do you custom paint those? They look great.
> 
> 500 Paul Browns? I balk at buying a single $8-10 lure!


Yessir I do! I built up a stockpile over the years, no way I’d buy all of them at once.


----------



## Chris F

Like most everyone else I throw fatboys texas chicken, pearl chartreuse and green with a black back and a catch five mirrolure works good when the water gets a little choppy, both tying a loop knot. For 65 degree water and higher a one knocker or she dog.


----------



## Guest

My favorite gator trout lure...
Whatever lure happens to be tied on the end of my line while being hooked in the mouth of one of them big girls!


----------



## Griffinz33

I like soft plastics and have been catching some nice trout 20-25" on the 5 inch white Z-man man Jerk ShadZ. On a 1/8 oz jig head and finding the depth they are at then just fishing that depth. Normally when I find the depth they are at, I switch to a big paddle tail and use a constant retrieve since it is easier. I have to weed through the smaller ones most days but you will catch some really nice fish on big soft plastics. One thing I have learned is that the bigger the soft plastic, the bigger the fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Chris F said:


> Like most everyone else I throw fatboys texas chicken, pearl chartreuse and green with a black back and a catch five mirrolure works good when the water gets a little choppy, both tying a loop knot. For 65 degree water and higher a one knocker or she dog.
> View attachment 51036


Gotta keep those fingers out of their gills so they swim away healthy. 
Nice fish!


----------



## Capnredfish

I cheat. Dead shrimp middle of summer sight fishing them middle of afternoon. Record 13lbs.


----------



## mro

Got this back in the 70's from Action Mart Pro Tackle... "jerk bait" called a finger mullet


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> Got this back in the 70's from Action Mart Pro Tackle... "jerk bait" called a finger mullet
> 
> View attachment 54082


Bagley’s reproduced this plug, I have a few in balsa.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a smooth puffer destroy my favorite Fatboy a couple of winters ago.


The wife and I burned through 8 bags of paddle tails in one day because of those damn things. They will give a fly a really clean hair cut too.


----------



## Backwater

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gotta keep those fingers out of their gills so they swim away healthy.
> Nice fish!


I have a feeling he kept that one for the wall.  

But I did release my biggest 30"+ (was planning on a fiberglass replica), but the pic got destroyed.


----------



## Flatbroke426

I'm old school. Have done my best on a 52M11 Mirrolure


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backwater said:


> I have a feeling he kept that one for the wall.
> 
> But I did release my biggest 30"+ (was planning on a fiberglass replica), but the pic got destroyed.


I’ll never understand skin mounting a big trout when replicas from New Wave Taxidermy look so much better and that big girl gets to swim away. It’s about time inshore fishermen start thinking like the bass fishermen as far as conservation. You don’t see those guys killing big bass for tournaments or taking pictures knee deep in largemouth bass on the dock. Let them go, let them grow.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Backwater said:


> I have a feeling he kept that one for the wall.
> 
> But I did release my biggest 30"+ (was planning on a fiberglass replica), but the pic got destroyed.


Just need to give them the measurements and which way you want it facing. They have so many replica plugs they can match anything


----------



## Chris F

Backwater said:


> I have a feeling he kept that one for the wall.
> 
> But I did release my biggest 30"+ (was planning on a fiberglass replica), but





Backwater said:


> I have a feeling he kept that one for the wall.
> 
> But I did release my biggest 30"+ (was planning on a fiberglass replica), but the pic got destroyed.


That fish was released. Sorry about the fingers in the gills but that was my biggest trout, and I was so nervous I had a death grip on her. I had a random guy wading the same flat take that only pic before I let her go.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Flatbroke426 said:


> I'm old school. Have done my best on a 51M11 Mirrolure


Just realized I typed wrong. I meant 52M11. Not 51.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Flatbroke426 said:


> Just realized I typed wrong. I meant 52M11. Not 51.


I like a 52TT when the weather is cold and they stack up in the deep holes.


----------



## Skram

Bone Spook Jr. or Green Back Mirrodine. Although I have had a lot of success with the Rapala Ripstop lately too.


----------



## el9surf

mro said:


> Got this back in the 70's from Action Mart Pro Tackle... "jerk bait" called a finger mullet
> 
> View attachment 54082


This was my go to gator trout lure back in the day. Can't remember the name but Bagley has duplicated it in balsa.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Never thrown a PB lure but know of some people in NE FL that do for trout. Are most of you Texas guys or anyone in my area working them with a twitch twitch pause like a 17MR??

Can you get them with rattles?

I feel like that’s the best thing a submersible lure can have. Drives me crazy how some of the mirrolures don’t have any rattles.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> Never thrown a PB lure but know of some people in NE FL that do for trout. Are most of you Texas guys or anyone in my area working them with a twitch twitch pause like a 17MR??
> 
> Can you get them with rattles?
> 
> I feel like that’s the best thing a submersible lure can have. Drives me crazy how some of the mirrolures don’t have any rattles.


The sweet thing about these lures are the ability to tune them to adapt to different conditions. Bend the nose up to get it to work shallow, bend it down to dive, leave the nose straight and bend the tail down to work deeper etc. There’s not just one way to work them, their versatility is why they are so popular. 
There are Floaters which don’t have rattles and are actually just super slow sinkers and sinkers with rattles. The old school Paul Brown floaters actually floated.
I fish them year round. What doesn’t eat baitfish? There’s a common misconception that these lures are for cold months only. Wrong!
I fish mainly Fatboys for the big girls.


----------



## OED

Spook Jr all day


----------



## derf1865

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The sweet thing about these lures are the ability to tune them to adapt to different conditions. Bend the nose up to get it to work shallow, bend it down to dive, leave the nose straight and bend the tail down to work deeper etc. There’s not just one way to work them, their versatility is why they are so popular.
> There are Floaters which don’t have rattles and are actually just super slow sinkers and sinkers with rattles. The old school Paul Brown floaters actually floated.
> I fish them year round. What doesn’t eat baitfish? There’s a common misconception that these lures are for cold months only. Wrong!
> I fish mainly Fatboys for the big girls.


Heads up, the 3-5/8 model are $2 off at Academy. This size any good? 
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/paul-browns-original-series-3-5-8-suspending-twitch-bait


----------



## Smackdaddy53

derf1865 said:


> Heads up, the 3-5/8 model are $2 off at Academy. This size any good?
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/paul-browns-original-series-3-5-8-suspending-twitch-bait


They’ll work better when they are eating smaller baitfish. These are the size that started the Paul Brown/B&L Corky craze over two decades ago. They work great especially when you get a lot of missed strikes on the bigger Fatboy.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

What about the Devil?......ICM


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ice Cream Man said:


> What about the Devil?......ICM
> View attachment 63200


They have their place, I really don’t care for single trebles, it seems like they tend to hook big trout in the gills and throat a lot. Good lures though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ice Cream Man said:


> What about the Devil?......ICM
> View attachment 63200


They have their place, I really don’t care for single trebles, it seems like they tend to hook big trout in the gills and throat a lot more than the double trebles.


----------

